# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Мошенники рассылают письма от имени RU-CENTER

## olejah

Эксперты «Доктор Веб» уведомляют пользователей об участившихся случаях рассылки фишинговых электронных писем. Киберпреступники пытаются убедить пользователей в том, что письмо пришло от российского регистратора доменов, RU-CENTER. Исследователям довелось наблюдать такие рассылки дважды за последние две недели.

В самих письмах злоумышленники пытаются убедить администраторов сайтов разместить у себя на сервере специальный PHP-файл, который является способом взлома сайта.

Специалисты предполагают, что мошенники используют базу контактов администраторов доменов, зарегистрированных в RU-CENTER. Под предлогом проверки права использования домена администратору предлагается разместить в корневой директории сайта PHP-файл. Примечательно, что в самом письме присутствует логотип RU-CENTER, призванный убедить пользователей в его легитимности.



Сам вредоносный PHP-файл содержит команду, способную выполнить заданный в переменной произвольный код. Специалисты «Доктор Веб» предупреждают, что размещение такого файла приведет к компрометации сайта, они настоятельно рекомендуют игнорировать подобные письма. Если есть подозрение, что письмо могло действительно прийти от регистратора домена, лучше убедиться в этом, связавшись с технической поддержкой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## elosha12

> В самих письмах злоумышленники пытаются убедить администраторов сайтов разместить у себя на сервере специальный PHP-файл, который является способом взлома сайта.Ну и какой админ на это купиться ?

----------


## olejah

Если этот способ использует, значит этот способ работает. Я тоже постоянно слышу вопросы - как это пользователи попадаются на уловку шифровальщиков.
Ну... по статистике все очевидно.

----------

